# First time mom not making enough milk for pups



## pacmomof6 (Feb 28, 2009)

After going to my vet and 175 bucks later, problem is still not solved to my puppies satisfaction.

Mom is small mix breed cocker and maltese and she gave birth to six very healthy strong little pups on sunday. At first they seemed to be doing fine now, two of them i noticed today was not as big as the rest and tended to cry a bit more. Took a good look at wieghts a there is 2-3 oz difference between other four on the lite side, 
one is a bogart and is bigger than the rest and was last comeing out.

Anyway, need to how to help mom make more milk, make healthier and in time to stop any further harm to pups without taking them off her completely. 

Right now, i am rotating them, three at a time to allow for milk storage increase in breast and i am going to start warm compresses, fennel tea when i get it today and massage as well as trying to keep her away long enough for milk to come in. These pups are draining her dry. They suckle for 30 min or more it seems as though she rarely gets away from them.

Mom is a bit skinny but she is healthy no ribs or bones showing anywhere. Got her on puppy food and raw meat twice a week as well as fruit and veggies when she wants them.. 


She lost a lot of weight after birth. And she was never a big girl to begin with. SHE HAD SIX PUPS. FOUR BOYS AND TWO GIRLS

Please i dont want seperate the pups from mom unless i have no choice.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

This site should help you feed your bitch properly: http://www.akc.org/breeders/resp_breeding/Articles/careandfeeding2.cfm

But, you are going to have to supplement the pup's feeding since she's not producing enough to feed them. http://www.2ndchance.info/orphanpuppy.htm This should help you. I know your pups are not orphans but the information is basically the same. You just won't have to stimulate the pups to pee and poop as long as the mother is doing so.

Call your vet and check with him regarding any information given. And please spay your girl so you and she do not go through this again.


----------



## pacmomof6 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I have done all of it but it was not enough for some reason, she did not eat alot like every told me she would and i have see it before with dogs. She just did not eat more than she normally did. I did notice that she liked higher fat content items but she did not eat more in amount that normal. This did worry me but i did not think that she would loose so much weight after birthing those pups. She lost near 5 lbs. She didnt eat for two days. She drank fluids like crazy, water, broth, fatty juices off meats, but she did not eat anything for over 48 hours. I was afraid that this would have serious concequenses for the puppies. 

I guess, as humans, we just cant predict what animals will choose to do. We can bring them water but we can't make them drink.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

time to spay your dog..

hope everything works out.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

please spay her 
jamie


----------



## pacmomof6 (Feb 28, 2009)

unless you have something worth reading at this point do not waste my time. it is a bit late to suggest that i spay her. the damage is done. so leave it alone. i am looking advice that will help the dog not the population. 

i never should have posted anything anywhere. you humans are a joke


----------

